# Dallas/Ft Worth Seeking to join or start a new group



## Vito (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm looking to join or form a group here in Cedar Hill, or as close as possible in the Dallas/Ft Worth area.  Weekend game days a must, prefer to meet every week or two...
I haven't played much in the last 2 years since my old group in Lewisville disintegrated (man that was a long drive). Looking forward to getting back to my favorite form of entertainment.


----------



## Chris Durham (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm definitely looking to add new players to my game, I'd like to talk to you and see if your interested in playing. The bad news: We play at my apartment in Lewisville; same drive. Post here again if you're interested.


----------



## Vito (Jun 8, 2004)

I am definitely interested, though I cannot say that I am looking forward to that drive again.  Please email me the details - jim.e.alexander@comcast.net

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Anyone out there closer to SW Dallas?

-Jim


----------



## Vito (Jun 12, 2004)

Anyone else out there?  Nightchilde you seem to be the closest to my area down in Waxahachie - are you still looking for players?

Thanks for any response.

-Jim


----------



## shadoe (Jun 14, 2004)

I will probably be starting a game in Waxahachie by the end of the June, but it will in all probability be for for Tribe 8, since I have become quite burned out on D20. I will put a post up here when I know more of the details.


----------



## Vito (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks shadoe, I've never played Tribe 8...what is it?

-Jim


----------



## gemangel (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi both my boyfriend and I live in ft worth area and are willing to drive a little. We are looking for a group to join. I have experience but he is a newbie and really wants to learn. Flexible availability.


----------



## Vito (Jul 30, 2004)

*Hi Gemangel*

Welcome to the boards, and glad to hear from you.

I don't have a group as of yet, but if there is enough interest maybe we can start a new one.  Including the 2 of you and my wife, we wouldn't necessarily need any more (maybe one or two more people?).  What do you think?

You can also email me at jim.e.alexander@comcast.net if you have anymore questions or anything.


-Jim


----------



## Celestian (Aug 9, 2004)

I've a AD&D style game that has room for 1-2 players in the DFW area. We play 1 or 2 times a month at a location in West Fort Worth. We're all 28-38 years of age and been playing D&D for ages.

We're currently adventuring in the Temple of Elemental Evil.

Email me at uce_mike@yahoo.com if you are interested and I'll give you more details and answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Vito (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Mike, nice to hear from you, emailing you for more information.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 18, 2004)

We have a small group looking for DFW players...We play in the mid-cities on Saturdays and also wanting to do a game on Fridays in fort worth.  Any that are interested can reply to this thread or email me...address is on the profile. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Aug 20, 2004)

Vito said:
			
		

> Anyone else out there?  Nightchilde you seem to be the closest to my area down in Waxahachie - are you still looking for players?
> 
> Thanks for any response.
> 
> -Jim




Hey there.  Sorry I didn't see this earlier.  

Yes and no.  I just posted a "looking for" for my new World of Darkness game I'm going to start up, but I pretty much run online mostly now.  You might speak to Paladin, as I was DMing his group for a while, but I don't know how many people they have.

If I could talk my wife into letting me run a WoD game at the house, I'm sure I could rake up enough players to make it worthwhile..:-D

(Edit):  Feel free to email me at nightchilde@nightchilde.net.  Even if we don't game together, I'm always keen to keep in contact with gamers in my general vicinity 'cause you never know what might happen.


----------

